# High gas to keep hunters away????



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

www.in-forum.com/av/index.cfm?id=5011&t ... t',365,640);


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:crybaby: :crybaby:

Although the dude from Gerrells knows who butters his bread.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If we see $4.50 gas as a result of hurricane rita, the N/R freelancers will be nothing but a memory! Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'll still come unfortunately I'll probably just spend less on stuff in ND to keep in budget

camp vs hotel
bring food with me
ect.

Something has to give but I'm going hunting.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We won't be hunting around Devil's Lake this year and it sure ain't because of the high gas prices. The experiences there the last few years haven't been exactly friendly, and the area we hunt now has been great as far as access and feeling welcome.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Think how full that Motel would be if there was access to land up there. Unbelievable that that angle never is brought up. Just like it was the greedy Eastern ND residents that kept people out of Mott last year when you could shoot pheasants anywhere in the state last year for asking instead of $150 a gun.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This would be an excellent opportunity for the Chamber here In DL to make some changes and push landowners to not post their land in this area and start encouraging residents to come this way for birds.

I think if you could convince the Residents that the land would be available, they would come in droves to this wildife meca.

I love Gerrells. I try to do all my business there. Great, friendly staff as well.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Our reservations haven't changed from last year (yet).Most guys I talk to say they plan this a year in advance and they are coming no matter what.
If you look at it this way, Heck the motel is probably the cheapest part of the trip. Do more walking and less road running,
If more motel owners would take a little time and scout out thier area for the people not familiar with it they would probably do a lot better.I dont mean guiding just point the guys in the right direction!! That would save a bit on gas.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Couldn't agree with you guys more.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not trying to come off as a Jerk but have you guys even tried to get access to land in the DL region lately? I was up there last Saturday and Sunday morning and points north of there and was granted access by 2 of the 4 landowners I spoke with. The two that did not want anyone to hunt were saving opener for family members and both told me to check back later in the season. We will be up there bright and early on opener and hope to have a great hunt a little closer to home than our normal opener spot.

Just because it is posted it doesn't mean it is off limits, ask for permission and visit a little, you will be surprised by the results, I was!

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, I have.

What I am saying Bob, is that if they appeared more "free-lance" friendly there might be a lot more full motels there. It is ridiculous that any motel in the devils lake basin would have any openings at this time of year, I don't care what gas prices are. People are shying away from a sporstsmans paradise because, IMO, it isn't worth the hassle and the fight to get on land. Whether there are areas you can get on by asking or not, perception is reality and most people percieve the Devils Lake region to be the bastion of G/O's. If they made a community wide effort to open up more land, they could build 10 more hotels and they would all be full all fall and early winter!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Not to jump on anyones band wagon or not. The impression that I get in going up to the DL region is one of lack of access....ie "cootkiller" and others from this site.

My experience has been one of frustration in that area. I have tried to access land during snow goose and late duck season west of DL with little or no luck. I have hunted the Michigan, lakota areas and although there are times when you might get access, over all the area has become a place for wealthy NR hunters. Here's some examples, There is a new outfitter in Lakota area....just look in the newest DU and delta magaznes, I'm sure you'll see them advertised.....there are many local outfittlers in the area that cater to NR hunters and have MANY acreas locked up....many are only hunted every third day to keep the birds around (Hunter Pressure Concept?)...now didn't the guides vote against that one, oh well another story....then there's the time I stayed at the hotel in Lakota only to have the owner of the hotel try to post the only field we found for miles for himself the next morning....how many on here know that he is a guide? Unbelieveable!

Then there's the areas just south of DL....used to be able to access land all we wanted...not anymore....hunting clubs, leased land by guides and purchases by wealthy NRs again is locking up the best areas.

I have no problem with believing that land can be accessed with a lot of work and maybe relationships that have been established over time but the vast majority of us have the PERCEPTION that is is VERY HARD to access good areas in that neck of the woods.

MR. Chamber president in DL.....you have a captive audience in the eastern part of the state that would come and stay in DL in the Fall...just make the land a little more accessible. You might be suprised.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> If they made a community wide effort to open up more land, they could build 10 more hotels and they would all be full all fall and early winter!!


Can anyone say MOTT!!

When the water returns to the rest of the state or when it dries up in the DL area it will come full circle as it has in Mott.

Nothing like seeing 4 or 5 major feeds in an area and having a snowballs chance in purgatory to gain access. I don't even bother.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Before this all gets out of hand here. I wasn't poking at the landowners in DL. I was poking at the Chamber. Big difference Bob. You should know that. I am sure you had your run-in with them at the legislature this past year when they rented a BUS to take people down to appose any caps or any bills that restricted their NR's.

The Chamber has made it quite evendent to the area that NR's come way before residents of ND.

I have lived here 8 months now and have had one farmer and one businessman in this area tell me. "Well I don't let R's hunt, only NR's hunt" and "Oh great, another R hunter, that is what this town needed".

Having said that, I will give some cudo's out to the landowners I have spoken to already and have said I can hunt on their land around here. It does appear the farmers are quite a bit more friendly than the Chamber is.

You guys out East, come on out. If the Chamber aint going to invite you, I will. The numbers look good and I tell you that the rack of ribs at The Ranch Steakhouse is at least 3lbs and stretches 2 feet in length. The Hunter's Ribeye over at the Cove will make your teeth druel and the fishing is top notch right now.

I hope everyone reading this post comes to DL to hunt this weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> The numbers look good and I tell you that the rack of ribs at The Ranch Steakhouse is at least 3lbs and stretches 2 feet in length. The Hunter's Ribeye over at the Cove will make your teeth druel and the fishing is top notch right now.


The Ranch has the best ribs in ND. :jammin:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

live2hunt

I know exactly what you mean, there are many CC's and communities that feel the same way. Not much anyone can do to change their minds either. I often wonder if it is just spite because of past battles.

I have been turned down more times than I can count in the greater DL area. I decided with the gas prices the way they are I would try again so I could save a few miles and I was surprised at the reception I received by the landowners up there. I may not be in the heart of the good feeds where I received permission but I saw enough birds to make me think it is going to be a good opener. That is why I asked if anyone had asked for permission lately.
:beer: 
Bob


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry about that Bob. I sent you a PM.

Ken W. Your are 200% correct. Best ribs I have ever eaten. Fall right off the bone, don't they! Nothing like that homemade chokecherry BBQ sauce they make either.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Bob to be honest I haven't asked lately, but was writing about experiences over the past couple of years. I am glad to hear you were able to secure permission and that maybe landowner's up there are letting more people on. As far as the season goes with 3 month old twins at home I won't be doing much hunting after this weekend, but would like to hear how access was this year up in that area. Have great opener!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Eric

I will be sure to let everyone know how it was. Like I said I am not in the heart of the PRIME area but it lookd like there was plenty of birds around.

You have a great opener as well!

Bob


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Here we go again! It's that time of year again to complain about lack of access and Outfitters!
So why does everybody HAVE to hunt waterfowl in the Devil's Lake area or pheasants in the Mott area? There are thousands of square miles elsewhere that don't get hunted, or else very lightly, that permission (even if it is posted) can be got with a simple knock on the door, a smile and a handshake. I've said it before, that I've pretty well given up duck hunting in the east and north east area of Bismarck cause there are no other hunters to stir up ducks, and after the first 20 minute morning flurry the ducks simply sit on another slough all day with no one else to keep them moving. Never, or rarely see another hunter, especially a ND hunter! A few happy, smiling, courteous Wisconsin or Minnesota hunters only! Don't see anyone during the first week! Guess the ND ones are too busy trying to out compete each other for prime spots in a few areas or hunkered over their computers complaining about G/O's and "no place to hunt!"
My only conclusion is that a lot of hunters are either lazy and don't want to look at new areas, or are gluttons for punishment and deep down enjoy close proximity and competition from other hunters, or simply want to keep returning to these over hunted areas and find something to complain and whine about! Why keep going back to these areas if they are that bad? If you shoot yourself in the foot do you keep doing it over and over to find out if it still hurts??? If you do, you must be out of the shallow end of the gene pool!
And I'd personally bet that a lot of the loudest complainers rarely stop, meet the landowner, and ask for permission. Easier to blame guides and pay hunting, which does exist, but barely slows down the savvy hunter that is willing to spend more time and effort looking for hunting access that might be a bit inferior to the pay hunt stuff, but almost as good, sometimes even better!
There's LOTS of great places out there! Avoid the beaten path, get out there and ask and you'll find little to complain about!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

huntingandlafdlriaogoe:

Calm down.

Sounds like there are plenty of ducks near Bismarck. All you had to do was tell us.

Anybody not coming to the DL area, go to the Bismarck area. Sounds like the landowners are reasonable and Huntnfishnhabithugger needs someone to move some birds around for him.

Oh, The Prime Rib at Jack's Steakhouse is awesome.


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

To get back to the topic,

The gas prices really wouldn't affect any decision I might make over hunting. Duck hunting isn't a cheap sport to begin with, and when you split the cost of gas among 4 or 5 guys, it isn't really that much more overall. I'd still stay in a motel, eat out, buy my supplies in the closest town, etc. Life ( and the season) is too short to count it in dollars.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

HFHH- Who said they have no place to hunt. I was stating why there are less people in the "hot spot" areas than there used to be. I have no problem finding areas to hunt. I personally like to get away from the crowds. Ease up big fella, we are on the same page here, and it appeasr that many others are also!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I promised an update from the DL region. Plenty of birds, we managed to fill both days plus some honkers. It was probably the best opener I have had since the late 60's early 70's. it took us a while to fill due to being paranoid of shooting hens. Birds worked the decoys well, we were set up in a harvested field about 200 feet from a wet depression that had water in the wheel tracks where the landowners combine got stuck. Tons of Gads and Mallards. saw some other groups in the area visited with some of them mostly landowners with family members, to a person everyone was friendly and wanted to discuss setups and success. The landowner (Chuck) joined us on Sunday morning, he said he checked the spot we hunted Saturday and he couldn't even find a cigarette butt!. He thanked us then he took us to an even better spot.  We cooked him and his wife breakfast after we hunted (venison sausage, eggs and raw-fried spuds with onions). We were invited back for opener next year. Overall one of the best hunts in many years. A fair number of leased acres in the area but Don't let the "no hunting" signs keep you from asking permission, You will always have 50/50 odds of getting on. It changed my opinion of the DL fringe areas!!

Central ND next weekend! Can't wait!!

Bob


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Bob K

Sometimes opinions are best kept to themselves when talking about hunting "areas" or "regions". I'm not trying to talk trash but can we limit the names of towns at least in our posts. I guess I don't understand why you would post that.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Pretty simple dosch, I posted it because i felt like it! no specifics as far as towns are mentioned other that the DL Region or DL fringe region. Sorry you have a problem with it! I don't!

Bob


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dosh:

Not to be a jerk here, but you sure go after alot of people on this site.

I know you are concerned about the DL area, but take it easy man.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I'll sell semen,blood, whore myself out to PRACS and/or sell my kidneys before i quit tuggin the trailer out to the fields! Screw the gas prices, long live the hunt baby!!!

Everyone, when you have $4.78 left in your account at the end of the season, you know you gave it your all. We live like 70 years on this earth why not make everyday the best possible hunt.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I'll sell semen,blood, whore myself out to PRACS and/or sell my kidneys before i quit tuggin the trailer out to the fields! Screw the gas prices, long live the hunt baby


Well, the first one is probable a empty promise, the second one they don't pay money for anymore and as for the third item............can't buy much gas on five bucks a month. And I suspect the fourth item is also been made useless by cheap beer........... :lol:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Up here in GF you can get $50 dollars a week for donating plasma. Comes to about $17 an hour. You can also do PRACS and take blood pressure pills for 2 weekends and get $800. Isnt it great selling your body for money. Did them both, donate plasma in the fall and do PRACS In the spring. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> If we see $4.50 gas as a result of hurricane rita, the N/R freelancers will be nothing but a memory! Burl


No it won't for many. It'll keep the average working Joes away for sure. But the rich big shots that have $, it'll make no difference and they is the ones that try to buy the land in ND and pay the outrageous prices to the guides that are tieing up the land in ND keeping both both Rs and NRs from hunting it. So you all are still screwed and totooed. 
Can you tell I don't care much for the rich NR big shots or the R guides? :roll:

BTW I used to hunt the Lake Region from the mid 70s to the early90s--I quit becuase so many hunters I could not get a motel anymore and all the dimwitted locals kept jump shooting the Snows and screwing up my decoy hunting. Interestingly--the Snows no longer hardly stop in ND anymore. The hunting pressure is the #1 reason why they bypass ND now. This is one hunter that has said to hell with ND over 10 years ago becuase of poor ethics of Rs and too many hunters.

BTW the link on the 1st post does not work???


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pluckem

What your doing is one of the oldest professions in the world!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not rich by anybodies standards and I will tell you that if the price of gas is what is keeping you from hunting in ND than it really did not mean that much to you any way. As I have stated in the past and will continue to say if it means enough to someone they will find the way to make it happen!! Yes I have personally made sacrifices in order to make my two trips up there this year. I also made more sales to help ease the cost's of the trips, and none of this has effected the lifestyle that my family is used to not one family member besides myself had to give up one thing for me to make this trip, I personally could not ask my family to sacrifice anything so I could go hunting, that just seems way to selfish and personally I think any good family man would do the same things. I mean look at this way you own guns, decoys, blinds, dogs, shells, etc... ect... thousands of dollars of equipment and your just going to let it sit there and not be used, because gas is more expensive than last year? That sure seems odd to me, maybe some of the more elaborate equipment could be sold to pay for the higher gas prices and a person could go back to the basics, so that they could still enjoy the heritage of hunting, with family and friends.

It seems odd most of the time people are upset because of the liberals that want our guns and our right to hunt and fish to be taken away, and we will donate money to fight against these groups of people because we feel strongly about it!! Now the price of gas is defeating some, and stoping them from hunting, what is wrong with this picture? Am I the only one that sees what is important here, I mean I know that there are others that feel strongly about this like I do, but come on folks the whole hunting thing (what ever it means to each of us) has been passed down for generations and generations, people kept hunting during the great depression, hell that's how some of them survived it, they had no money, and we are worried about a few bucks for gas. The logic behind not hunting because gas is to expensive is the biggest line of B.S. that I have heard in a long time.

I for one will be hunting in ND this fall as a matter of fact next week, for the first trip, the liscense is bought the shells are ready the truck had it's major checkup and oil change I am ready to go!! So even if the Nodakers that sit by there windows and watch the so called boat parade go by want to laugh at us go ahead, oh by the way I will be the one with out a boat in tow. If other ar not going on the parade route then it just means that I have to fight less traffic going through Fargo and G.F. on my way to destinations unknow( to some), it would also seem if that even if there are 25% less NR's and 10% less Res. hunters that will only leave more fields open to hunt on, less competition, means that i won't have to get up at 3:00 to make it to the field I will only have to get up at 5:00.

Stop whining about the gas prices we can not change them and they are not going to change, so if lets just make the best of it!!

See up there,

J.D.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Double the...


----------

